# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  London 2012 BMX

## Otto

Finale wird auf ARD gezeigt

am 10.08 um 17:30 Damen
am 10.08 um 17:40 Herren

Wollte nicht Anita Molcik an den Start gehen? Ich habe dazu nichts gefunden.....weiss da jemand mehr darüber.

Werden irgendwo im Sat-TV auch die Vorläufe dazu gezeigt??

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

ka, ob die antreten wollte...zumindest darfs grad urlaubsvertretung machen und sich mit einem meiner projekte ärgern  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

